# General > Music >  'FISH' in Skinandi's

## linnie612

Anyone planning to go and see Fish next month in Thurso?  I am hoping to go, but have not really kept up with his solo career.

----------


## NickInTheNorth

is that Fish - the guy from Marillion? Might just go and see that!

----------


## ducati

I'm planning to go. I used to live near him in East Lothian and never got to see him then. He just does the odd gig now and then these days.

----------


## linnie612

> is that Fish - the guy from Marillion? Might just go and see that!


Yeah, it is.  Saw Marillion once and Fish once but that was quite a while ago!

----------


## Metalattakk

I've never liked Marillion at all, frightfully pompous pish, to my ears. Tried too hard to be Genesis.

However, Fish's first solo album (A Vigil in a Wilderness of Mirrors) is absolutely fantastic. Check out Vigil, A Gentleman's Excuse Me, the deeply, deeply disturbing Family Business and the defiant The Company if you feel the need.

His later stuff included the minor hit Internal Exile, a fine example of his acoustic side.

 Saw him only once, when he supported Jethro Tull at the Tarlair Music Festival in Macduff way back in 1994 (?) and he was just brilliant. Not as good as the majestic Tull though, but brilliant nonetheless.  :Wink: 

I'll be certainly going to the Skinandis gig, even though it's only an all-acoustic show.

----------


## linnie612

> I've never liked Marillion at all, frightfully pompous pish, to my ears. Tried too hard to be Genesis.
> 
> However, Fish's first solo album (A Vigil in a Wilderness of Mirrors) is absolutely fantastic. Check out Vigil, A Gentleman's Excuse Me, the deeply, deeply disturbing Family Business and the defiant The Company if you feel the need.
> 
> His later stuff included the minor hit Internal Exile, a fine example of his acoustic side.
> 
>  Saw him only once, when he supported Jethro Tull at the Tarlair Music Festival in Macduff way back in 1994 (?) and he was just brilliant. Not as good as the majestic Tull though, but brilliant nonetheless. 
> 
> I'll be certainly going to the Skinandis gig, even though it's only an all-acoustic show.



I have Vigil.. on vinyl and really liked it.  Can't remember if I bought Internal Exile, though I think I may have a copy of it somewhere on tape.  Saw Marillion in Edinburgh in 1986 I believe and Fish in Tain in 199-?.  A lot of people thought Marillion pompous/indulgent etc., but I loved them.  Would have loved to have seen Jethro Tull.  And Pink Floyd... and.... :Smile:

----------


## futurelegends

Vigil in a Wilderness of Mirrors [Dick/Simmonds]:

'Listen to me
 Just hear me out
 If I could have your attention
 Just quieten down for a voice in the crowd
 I get so confused and I don't understand
 I know you feel the same way you've always wanted to say
 But you don't get the chance
 Just a voice in the crowd'


Fish has been packing them in in England and in the Scottish Central belt on this tour (as well as abroad).

Well worth making the trip to Skins for this Gig on the 1st September when Fish and the other 2 F's will be playing their Acoustic Fishheads gig. Playing Back Catalogue Fish and Marillion Tracks + some new(?).

The more successful gigs we have in Caithness the more pull there shall be for even more acts to go that extra mile (or 110 in this case), when they hear of of the welcome their predecessors received in Caithness.

I've got my ticket, I hope you get yours and I'll see you on the night.



Slainte Mhath

----------


## nicnak

went to see Fish at Blackpool some years ago and he was completely rubbish! I was gutted cos I had looked forward to it for months!

----------


## golach

Saw Fish in the Festival Theatre in Edinbugh, he was a tribute act with the Lothian & Borders Police choir, he was crap I thought he was drunk

----------


## linnie612

> Saw Fish in the Festival Theatre in Edinbugh, he was a tribute act with the Lothian & Borders Police choir, he was crap I thought he was drunk


He probably was! When was that? Blokes eh! ya gotta love 'em (or put up with 'em) :Smile:

----------


## golach

> He probably was! When was that? Blokes eh! ya gotta love 'em (or put up with 'em)


The actual date was 11th Sept 2010

----------


## linnie612

Tickets bought - bit of a rip off though

----------


## futurelegends

I don't think you'll find it a rip off when the show's over.

----------


## Metalattakk

Was at the gig, Fish and his stripped-down 2-piece backing band were very good, although obviously not as good as a full band would have been.

Fantastic versions of "The Company", "A Gentleman's Excuse Me" and the ever more chilling "Family Business".

However, the rather informal nature of the gig led to some of the less-than-enlightened members of the crowd acting like self-important toss-pots. A sharp rebuke from the main man seemed to either shut them up, or encourage them to take his advice and fornicate off.

All-in-all, an interesting experience. Heard some excellent versions of songs that I completely adore, mixed in with quite a few songs that meant, and still mean, absolutely nothing to me.

Was impressed with the musicianship (Frank Usher on acoustic guitar was wonderful) and the power of Fish's vocals. Helped by the excellent sound engineering of course.  :Wink: 

Now the question that everyone wants answered:

Q: Was it worth £17.50?

A: I'm not entirely sure. . . .

----------


## linnie612

> Tickets bought - bit of a rip off though





> I don't think you'll find it a rip off when the show's over.


NOT the price of the tickets - I meant all the 'handling' costs incurred.




> Was at the gig, Fish and his stripped-down 2-piece backing band were very good, although obviously not as good as a full band would have been.
> 
> Fantastic versions of "The Company", "A Gentleman's Excuse Me" and the ever more chilling "Family Business".
> 
> However, the rather informal nature of the gig led to some of the less-than-enlightened members of the crowd acting like self-important toss-pots. A sharp rebuke from the main man seemed to either shut them up, or encourage them to take his advice and fornicate off.
> 
> All-in-all, an interesting experience. Heard some excellent versions of songs that I completely adore, mixed in with quite a few songs that meant, and still mean, absolutely nothing to me.
> 
> Was impressed with the musicianship (Frank Usher on acoustic guitar was wonderful) and the power of Fish's vocals. Helped by the excellent sound engineering of course. 
> ...



I thorougly enjoyed the whole set, but a big grrr to the plonkers.  Why get tanked up and pay to come to an ACOUSTIC gig?  Stay in the pub and spend your £17.50 there!  That aside, yep, money well spent

----------


## futurelegends

Brill Gig if I say so myself. Fish was in amazing form vocally and a pleasure to watch. £17.50? a great investment for a marvellous evening's entertainment, how much would you pay to see a Premier League footie match before flinching? Fish is in a League of his own.

----------


## scotsboy

> Brill Gig if I say so myself. Fish was in amazing form vocally and a pleasure to watch. £17.50? a great investment for a marvellous evening's entertainment, how much would you pay to see a Premier League footie match before flinching? Fish is in a League of his own.


I'm sure it was a good gig, but hardly a good analogy with a premier league match......not many of them ever likely to be held at the dammies!

----------


## futurelegends

> I'm sure it was a good gig, but hardly a good analogy with a premier league match......not many of them ever likely to be held at the dammies!


Well with the enthusiasm shown by the community regarding visitors from the south, footie or bands I wouldn't expect there would be.

----------


## scotsboy

> Well with the enthusiasm shown by the community regarding visitors from the south, footie or bands I wouldn't expect there would be.


Valid point, and I recently attended an SPL match in Inverness where the cost of entry was 25 pounds, facilities were terrible and it will be a long time before I consider giving ICT a visit again.

----------

